# Windoows XP BOOST!  FAQ



## ShadowWareZ (10. November 2005)

Hey Amigos!
Der Thread "XP bootet zu langsam" hat mich auf die Idee gebracht mal einen Sammelthread mit Tipps zur Leistungoptimierung von XP zu machen. Da ich selbst gerade mal wieder versuche XP, sozusagen, das Jetpack aufzubinden stelle mir eine Sammlung von Tricks, Optionen und ToolZ vor, die ähnlich aussehen sollte wie der Fred "Die wichtigsten Freewaretools!"
Ich fände es klasse wenn ich auch die Unterstützung eines CO's bekommen könnte um die Tipps möglichst übersichtlich anzuordnen.

Hoffe auf rege Teilnahme von euch!

Edit: Es sei natürlich noch gesagt das niemand für die Tipps und Tools bürgt...



> *beschleunigen des Bootvorgangs durch "bootvis"*
> Das Programm Bootvis analysiert während des Bootvorgangs alle Komponenten des PCs und zeigt anschließend den Zeitaufwand für jeden Ladevorgang und wie hoch währenddessen die Auslastung des Prozessors war. Falls gewünscht, wird das System anschließend optimiert. Da die Dauer des Bootens auf die Millisekunde genau angegeben wird, ist eine Gegenüberstellung Vorher/Nachher leicht möglich. Je nach Konfiguration des Rechners, lässt sich eine Steigerung der Bootgeschwindigkeit von 10 - 50% erreichen
> Den Download gibts hier





> *Windows schneller herunterfahren*
> Ein schnelles Herunterfahren wird von den gestarteten Diensten verhindert. Diese Dienste liegen im Speicher und es wird von XP zunächst versucht alle diese Dienste innerhalb von 20 sek. zu beenden. Nach Ablauf dieser Zeit, werden sie zwangsentfernt und der Rechner heruntergefahren. Diese 20 sek. lassen sich durch einen Registryeintrag bis auf eine Millisekunde herabsetzen.
> 
> Wie fahre ich XP im Turbomodus herunter?
> ...





> *Windows schneller starten*
> Normalerweise ist Windows XP so eingestellt beim Hochfahren eine Fragmentierung der Startdateien und wichtiger Treiber anhand einer Defragmentierung zu verhindern. Im Laufe des Lebens einer XP Installation kann es jedoch vorkommen, daß der Wert, der für die Defragmentierung beim Hochfahren verantwortlich ist, unbeabsichtigt verstellt worden ist. Sollte Ihr Windows XP mittlerweile also trotz durchgeführter Festplattendefragmentierung nach einer gewissen Zeit immer langsamer werden, können Sie bei der Ursachensuche ja auch mal folgenden Wert kontrollieren:
> 
> * Start / Ausführen / regedit.exe
> ...





> *Blasen deaktivieren*
> Auf alle möglichen Dinge macht Windows XP durch Sprechblasen aus der Taskleiste aufmerksam. Was zu Anfang noch sehr informativ erscheint, kann sehr schnell nerven. Man kann die BallonTips aber auch abschalten. Dazu ändert man in der Registry unter:
> 
> * HKEY_CURRENT_USER / Software / Microsoft / Windows / CurrentVersion / Explorer / Advanced
> ...





> *Mausschatten deaktivieren*
> licken sie auf “Start” > “Systemsteuerungen”. Im darauffolgenden Fenster öffnen sie “Maus” per Doppelklick. Wechseln sie nun in den Register “Zeiger” und entfernen das Häkchen vor “Zeigerschatten aktivieren”.
> -> Man mag es nicht glauben aber auch so etwas verplemmpert Resourcen...





> *8.3 Dateinamenerweiterung unter Windows deaktivieren*
> Das NTFS legt neben langen Dateinamen auch kurze Dateinamen nach dem 8.3-Standard an. Diese können jedoch deaktiviert werden. Vor allem wenn nicht mehr mit 16-Bit-Anwendungen gearbeitet wird, sollte dies vorgenommen werden. Die Performance beim Auflisten von Verzeichnissen wird somit deutlich erhöht. Folgender Registryeintrag ist zu ändern: Im Schlüssel
> 
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINESYSTEMCurrent ControlSetControlFileSystem
> ...



noch n' paar Programme:



> *TweakUI*
> Bei erfahrenen Anwendern ein alter Hut, aber für Geschwindigkeitsneulinge wichtig ist das Programm TweakUI. Mit TweakUI lassen sich viele Einstellungen vornehmen, die die Bedienung von Windows viel komfortabler und angenehmer machen. Nach der Installation des nur knapp 100 KByte großen Werkzeugs findet sich das Symbol Tweak UI im Menü der Systemsteuerung. Es beinhaltet eine ganze Palette an Optionen, die sich für jeden Anwender eignen.
> Download gibts hier





> *TweakXP*
> Mit Tweak XP lassen sich komfortabel versteckte Optionen von Windows verändern und geheime Funktionen aktivieren. Die Nutzung des Arbeitsspeichers und des Caches kann optimiert und die Oberfläche variiert werden.
> Ebenfalls nützlich sind die Funktionen, Werbebanner zu blocken, den Zugriff auf bestimmte Programme zu sperren und die Surf-Geschwindigkeit zu verbessern.
> Leider nich kostenfrei, aberich denke es gibt für fast jeden Möglichkeiten um anders daran zu kommen



So, das war's erstmal. Mir fällt noch mehr ein, aber ich will euch ja was übrig lassen. Schon mal danke für jeden Post und ich hoffe ja das sich mal ein Sternchenträger bei mir meldet!

GreetZ WareZ


----------



## Gunter (10. November 2005)

*AW: Windoof XP BOOST!*



> *Festplatten mit über 127GB (Win XP) *
> man hat eine 200GB-festplatte gekauft, es werden aber nur ca. 127GB angezeigt?
> 
> start - ausführen - regedit
> ...


----------



## ShadowWareZ (10. November 2005)

*AW: Windoof XP BOOST!*



			
				Gunter am 10.11.2005 23:14 schrieb:
			
		

> > *Festplatten mit über 127GB (Win XP) *
> > man hat eine 200GB-festplatte gekauft, es werden aber nur ca. 127GB angezeigt?
> >
> > start - ausführen - regedit
> > ...


schöner tipp, aber in wie weit beschleunigt das mein XP? Klingt gemeiner als es gemeint is.....


----------



## Vector (10. November 2005)

*AW: Windoof XP BOOST!*

Einen IMHO wirklich lesenswerten Beitrag zum Thema Windowstuning gibt es auf derfisch.de.


----------



## IcedRick (10. November 2005)

*AW: Windoof XP BOOST!*

Zum Windows-Start beschleunigen: 

-Start->Ausführen->msconfig->Systemstart und dann alles raus was man nicht braucht (man sollte natürlich wissen, was was ist und ob man es braucht   ) dazu am besten einfach googeln...

-Norton Internet Security und ähnliche Bremser deaktivieren   

Generelle Tipps: 

-1/Monat Defragmentieren, hier und da die Festplatte aufräumen, darauf achten dass auf der Systempartition genug Platz für die Windows Auslagerungsdateien sind...


----------



## ShadowWareZ (10. November 2005)

*AW: Windoof XP BOOST!*

Ein relativ einfacher Trick ist übrigens auch einfach auf die aufwendigen Themes in WinXP zu verzichten und die orginale Windows Ansicht zu verwenden...

Auch eine Möglichkeit mehr Leistung fürs System raus zu kitzeln ist einfach unbenötigte Windowskomponenten zu deinstallieren. Unter Systemsteuerung -> Software -> Windowskomponenten hinzufügen entfernen einfach mal nachsehen ob man wirklich alles brauch was installiert ist. Solche Dinge wie der MSN Messenger, Outlook oder Faxdienste sind meist installiert, werden aber nicht vom Anwender benötigt.


----------



## LordMephisto (10. November 2005)

*AW: Windoof XP BOOST!*

Hab mir mal erlaubt den Titel etwas zu ändern.
Thread wird baldmöglich angepinnt, find die Idee nämlich klasse


----------



## ShadowWareZ (10. November 2005)

*AW: Windoof XP BOOST!*



			
				LordMephisto am 10.11.2005 23:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mir mal erlaubt den Titel etwas zu ändern.
> Thread wird baldmöglich angepinnt, find die Idee nämlich klasse


Wunderbär...Danke, weiß es zu schätzen!

Das motiviert mich noch ein paar Sachen ranzuhängen!



> *Auslagerungsdateien beim Shutdown löschen*
> Klicken sie nacheinander auf “Start” > “Ausführen” und tippen sie in die Befehlszeile “regedit” ein. Die Navigation funktioniert ähnlich wie beim Windows-Explorer. Gehen sie so nacheinander zu folgenden Werten “HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Control\Session Manager\Memory Management”. Im rechten Teilfenster sehen sie nun verschiedene Zeilen. Klicken sie doppelt auf den Wert “ClearPageFileAtShutDown” und tragen sie nun eine “1” (Ohne Gänsefüsschen) ein.
> 
> Hinweis: Die Windows-Auslagerungsdatei sollte einen festen (großräumigen) und durchgehenden Platz auf der Festplatte benötigen. Es ist daher zu zu empfehlen die Auslagerungsdatei komplett auszuschalten (den Weg dazu finden Sie hier, Sie müssen lediglich “Keine Auslagerungsdatei” anwählen). Defragmentieren Sie nun Ihre Festplatte z.B. mit O&O Defrag V6, damit eine grundlegende Ordnung und Struktur in Ihr Dateisystem Einzug hält. Aktivieren Sie nun, wie in oben genannter Anleitung, die Auslagerungsdatei wieder und stellen Sie diese auf den gewünschten Wert. Die Auslagerungsdatei wird an einem Stück ans Ende Ihres Dateisystems verschoben - die Defragmentierung der Auslagerungsdatei (auch PageFile geschimpft) ist nun Vollbracht. Der Weg des Schreib-/Lesekopfes der Festplatte ist möglichst gering und eine leicht spürbare Leistungssteigerung wartet auf Sie.





> *Indizieren von Dateien deaktivieren*
> Klicken Sie auf “Arbeitsplatz”, dann mit der rechten Maustaste auf das gewünschte Laufwerk und wählen Sie nun “Eigenschaften”. Entfernen Sie das Häkchen vor “Laufwerke für schnelle Dateisuche indizieren” und bestätigen sie mit “Ok”. Entscheiden sie sich im nächsten Auswahldialog für “Änderungen für C:, Unterordner und Dateien übernehmen”. Dieser Vorgang dauert nun je nach Menge der Dateien zwischen einigen Sekunden und mehreren Minuten. Sobald das Fenster verschwindet, sind sie die ressourcenfressende Indizierungsfunktion los.



Edit: Erklärungsversuch -> Wenn sie in Windows Dateien oder Ordner gesucht oder geöffnet haben, werden diese Indiziert und in den Arbeitsspeicher geladen, damit sie bei einer weiteren Suche schneller gefunden werden. Das belastet den AS unnütz...



> *Größe der Auslagerungsdateien optimieren*
> Die Auslagerungsdatei ist das Lebenselixier für Windows. Sie springt dann als nützlicher Helfer ein, wenn der Arbeitsspeicher zur Neige geht. Dies kann durch viele gleichzeitig geöffnete komplexe Anwendungen oder Spiele verursacht werden. Wenn sie diese Datei nicht auf ihre persönlichen Bedürfnisse anpassen so verschenken sie das Leistungspotential ihres Computers. Eine schlecht konfigurierte Auslagerungsdatei bremst das System durch unnötige Rechenarbeit. Im Internet reist das Gerücht, dass jede Auslagerungsdatei dreimal so groß wie der Arbeitsspeicher sein muss, wie Warpgeschwindigkeit. Ich habe mich intensiv mit dieser Thematik beschäftigt. Klicken sie mit der rechten Maustaste auf "Arbeitsplatz" und wählen sie aus dem aufklappenden Kontextmenü den Eintrag "Eigenschaften". Navigieren sie sich nun nacheinander durch "Erweitert" > "Systemleistung” > “Einstellungen” > “Erweitert” > "Ändern".
> Sie stehen nun vor der Auswahl der Festplatte auf der sich die Auslagerungsdatei befinden soll. Falls sie mehrere Platten in ihrem Computer haben, sollten sie stets die schnellere nehmen, damit bei Speicherengpässen ein flinker Zugriff auf die Datei gewährleistet ist. Mehr über Festplatten und ihre Geschwindigkeit erfahren sie hier.
> 
> ...





> *Tweak für Heimnetze*
> 
> 
> Bei jedem Windowsstart wird nach Freigaben für Dateien und Ordner im Netzwerk gesucht. Bis dies geschehen ist vergeht viel Zeit - wobei diese Suche eigentlich unnötig ist. So stellen sie sie ab:
> Klicken sie doppelt auf “Arbeitsplatz”. Gehen sie nun nacheinander auf “Extras” > “Ordneroptionen” > “Ansicht”. Entfernen sie hier den Haken vor “Automatisch nach Netzwerkordnern und Druckern suchen” und bestätigen sie mit “OK”.





> *Unnütze .DLL's löschen (RISIKO!!!)*
> Die DLL-Dateien verankern sich sehr tief im System und verlangsamen es mit steigender Anzahl. Es gibt viele Programme, welche unbenutzte DLLs löschen - doch leider sind diese oftmals genauso gefährlich wie das manuelle Löschen per Hand. Die wichtigsten DLLs, finden sie an einem bestimmten Punkt in der Registrierung. Falls hier welche nicht gebraucht werden sehen sie das und können sie löschen. Veni, vidi, vici!
> 
> 1. Klicken sie nacheinander auf “Start” > “Ausführen” und tippen sie in die aufklappende Befehlszeile “regedit” gefolgt von einem Tastendruck auf Enter ein. Innerhalb der nächsten Millisekunde startet der Editor zum Bearbeiten der Windows Registrierung.
> ...





> *Megabyte sparen, SFC Ordner löschen!*
> 
> Klicken sie nacheinander auf “Start” > “Ausführen” und tippen sie in die Befehlszeile “sfc /purgecache” ein. Nach einem Druck auf “Enter” wird der Ordner gesäubert und die Systemdateien geprüft. Ab sofort steht ihnen mehr Festplattenspeicher zur Verfügung. Falls sie nun wissen wollen, wie sie den Ordner für die Zukunft beschränken können, klicken sie hier.
> 
> von http://www.windows-tweaks.info





> *Prefetch optimieren*
> 
> Eine der interessantesten Neuerungen von Windows XP ist die Prefetch-Optimierung des Dateisystems.
> 
> ...




GreetZ WareZ

-> und fleißig weiter posten <-


----------



## ShadowWareZ (12. November 2005)

*Windoof XP BOOST! FAQ*

Wieder ein paar neue Sachen!



> *Windows komplett laden*
> 
> wenn Ihr mehr als 256 MB Arbeitsspeicher habt, dann kann man XP beschleunigen !
> 1. Regidet aufrufen
> ...





> *Speicherverwaltung optimieren*
> Die Speicherverwaltung von Windows XP ist gegenüber der von Windows 9x beträchtlich verbessert worden. Falls Sie über wenigstens 128 MB Arbeitsspeicher verfügen, können Sie über die Registry noch ein Quäntchen an Leistung aus dem Betriebssystem herauskitzeln.
> 
> Starten Sie den Registrierungseditor und ändern Sie unter
> ...





> *>TOOL< Boost XP*
> ie Tool-Sammlung Boost XP beinhaltet mehr als 40 verschiedene Tools, die der Optimierung eines Windows-Systems dienen. Es soll helfen, das System stabiler, schneller und frei von Fehlern zu machen.
> 
> Folgende Features sind unter anderem enthalten:
> ...





> *ZIP-Funktion deaktivieren*
> ZIP-Dateien sind komprimierte Dateien. WindowsXP kann ohne Software wie z.B. WinZip oder WinRAR mit ZIP-Dateien umgehen. Das Extrahieren und Hinzufügen von Dateien funktioniert wie bei gewöhnlichen Ordnern. Allerdings erweist sich diese Funktion gerade auf langsameren Rechnern als Leistungsbremse. Über diesem Weg lässt sich das abschalten:
> Start-> Ausführen und dann folgenden Befehl eingeben:
> regsvr32 /u zipfldr.dll
> ...





> *visuelle Effekte eingrenzen*
> Das was ich in einem Post weiter oben schon erwähnt hab, nur noch mal ein wenig präzisiert.
> 
> Unter Start-> Einstellungen-> Systemsteuerung-> System-> Erweitert-> Systemleistung-> Schaltfläche Einstellungen-> Erweitert
> ...





> *Einwahl per Modem beschleunigen*
> Im Gegensatz zu ISDN/DSL kann die Einwahl über ein analoges Modem reltiv lange dauern. So kann man die Einwahlgeschwindigkeit ein bisschen erhöhen.
> Klicken Sie auf Start-> Systemsteuerung-> System und gehen Sie unter dem Register 'Hardware' auf 'Geräte-Manager'. Im neuen Fenster sind sämtliche Komponente des PC aufgelistet.
> Klicken Sie auf das '+' vor 'Modems' und doppelklicken Sie dann auf den Eintrag. Das Eigenschaftsfenster erscheint. Unter '"Erweitert' tragen Sie bei 'Weitere Initialisierungsbefehle' den Wert "'50' ein. Je niedriger dieser Wert ist, desto schneller erfolgt die Einwahl, allerdings verkraften viele Modems solche Werte nicht. Versuchen Sie mal auf "40" zu gehen. Falls etwas nicht funktionieren sollte, erhöhen Sie den Wert wieder.





> *Windows entschlacken*
> Wenn sie das Gefühl haben das Windows von Tag zu Tag langsamer wird verpassen sie ihm doch mal eine Wurmkur! Mit dem Tool jv16 PowerTools 2005 v. 1.5.1.311 ist das auch für unerfahrene Anwender kein Problem. Die Utility-Sammlung JV16 PowerTools entfernt alles, was nicht gebraucht wird und beschleunigt somit Ihr System wieder. Dabei besteht das Programm im Wesentlichen aus zwei Teilen. Das Registry-Tool bereinigt die Registry und entfernt vollautomatisch überflüssige Einträge. Das Datei-Tool durchforstet Ihre Laufwerke nach temporären und doppelten Dateien und entfernt diese. Weiterhin übernimmt es noch die Funktion, ungültige Verknüpfungen zu löschen. Desweiteren bietet das Programm noch ein Temp File-, ein LAN- und ein BackUp-Tool. Alles in allem ein sehr gutes Tool. Die Sprache kann im Menüpunkt "Preferences" unter "Language" geändert werden.
> Hier gehts zum Download



es kommt sicher noch mehr! Man muss optimieren wo man kann 

GreetZ WareZ

EDIT:


			
				Vector am 10.11.2005 23:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Einen IMHO wirklich lesenswerten Beitrag zum Thema Windowstuning gibt es auf derfisch.de.


 Die Seite kann man schon seit geraumer Zeit nich mahr ansteuern!


----------



## Test-Driver (12. November 2005)

*AW: Windoof XP BOOST!*

Schöne Idee dieser Thread, ich versuch mal was dazu Beizutragen.



> *Performance-Counter deaktivieren *
> 
> Standardmässig lässt Windows mehrere Leistungsmesser im Hintergrund laufen, welche die Performance des Systems erfassen sollen, für den Heimbenutzer aber keinen nennenswerten Nutzen haben. Sie lassen sich mit folgendem Mircosoft-Programm leicht deaktiveren:
> 
> ...


----------



## Vector (21. November 2005)

*AW: Windoof XP BOOST! FAQ*



			
				ShadowWareZ am 12.11.2005 18:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Vector am 10.11.2005 23:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich fände es unheimlich toll, wenn du deine  Aussage auch begründen könntest.
Dort werden (IMHO) Tunigtipps durchaus kritisch und fundiert "auseinander genommen".  Ich finde es durchaus sinnvoll, auch mal Meinungen einzuholen, die nicht unbedingt immer mit denen konform gehen, die Zeitschriften etc. verbreiten. Wenn du damit ein Problem hast, wäre es IMO ganz gut, wenn du schreiben würdest, was genau daran denn kritisierendswert ist. Einfach nur zu sagen, die Seite taugt nichts, ist IMO  etwas billig. Nichts persönliches und nichts für ungut.


----------



## ShadowWareZ (21. November 2005)

*AW: Windoof XP BOOST! FAQ*



			
				Vector am 21.11.2005 01:30 schrieb:
			
		

> ShadowWareZ am 12.11.2005 18:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hat sich erledigt. Ich hab die Site bloß von meinem heimischen Rechenknecht ni mehr aufbekommen(wäre ma interessant warum  )! Is ne ganz brauchbare Seite....


----------



## fuse (23. November 2005)

*AW: Windoof XP BOOST! FAQ*



			
				ShadowWareZ am 21.11.2005 08:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Vector am 21.11.2005 01:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



zum beiech: auslagerungsdatei.

es heisst aber im allgemeinen, dass die auslagerungsdatei 1.5 mal so gross sein soll wie der arbeitsspeicher, nicht 3 mal.


----------



## IXS (23. November 2005)

*AW: Windoof XP BOOST! FAQ*



			
				fuse am 23.11.2005 07:41 schrieb:
			
		

> zum beiech: auslagerungsdatei.
> 
> es heisst aber im allgemeinen, dass die auslagerungsdatei 1.5 mal so gross sein soll wie der arbeitsspeicher, nicht 3 mal.




Was auch schon immer quatsch war. Denn die Auslagerungsdatei bestimmt sich lediglich durch die verwendeten Programme und dem insgesamt notwendigen Speicherbedarf.

Es ist auch eher schlecht, die Werte für den größten und kleinsten Wert gleich zu setzen.
Der kleinste Wert sollte so groß sein, wie der veranschlagte Speicherbedarf. Der größere Wert ist dazu da, dass der laufende Betrieb nicht gestört wird, falls doch einmal mehr Speicher notwendig wäre. Und Windows vergrößert die Datei erst, wenn der kleinere Wert überschritten wird.
Hat man mehr als genug Arbeitsspeicher, kann man theoretisch die Auslagerung komplett deaktivieren.


Sicherheitstipps, OK. 

Aber XP Boosten kann man effektiv nur mit schnelleren Festplatten und mehr als genügend Arbeitsspeicher, in Form von echten RAM. Alles andere hat eher was mit Homöopathie zu tun (siehe Bericht der c't).

Es ist auch nunmal so, dass man die DLLs meistens durch ein Programm, welches man nutzt, installiert. Entfernt man sie , läuft das Programm nicht mehr, oder die entsprechende DLL wird beim nächsten Programmstart neu aktiviert.


----------



## Michael-Miggi (23. November 2005)

Es gab auch mal vor 2-3 Jahren im Inet so ne Liste die einer zur Verfügung gestellt hatte um die Windoof Dienste zu optimieren. Habs damals ausprobiert und keine Probleme gehabt. Aber evtl. sollte man vorsichtig mit sowas sein. Hab auch keinen Link...  Evtl findet ja jemand was.


----------



## onliner (23. November 2005)

Michael-Miggi am 23.11.2005 10:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Es gab auch mal vor 2-3 Jahren im Inet so ne Liste die einer zur Verfügung gestellt hatte um die Windoof Dienste zu optimieren. Habs damals ausprobiert und keine Probleme gehabt. Aber evtl. sollte man vorsichtig mit sowas sein. Hab auch keinen Link...  Evtl findet ja jemand was.


Servus,

ja sowas gibt es zuhauf in INet, man muss nur gscheit Suchen 

Mein Favo ist diese Page

Windows-Dienste die scho bearbeitet san , aber bitte immer mit *bedacht*  !

hmmm... so an Threeet hatt ich auch ma hier , allerdings is sie nu in den weiten des PCG-Forums verschwunden, tsja , selawi ^_^

Gruß
onliner


----------



## turbodrink (29. November 2005)

> *Blasen deaktivieren*
> Auf alle möglichen Dinge macht Windows XP durch Sprechblasen aus der Taskleiste aufmerksam. Was zu Anfang noch sehr informativ erscheint, kann sehr schnell nerven. Man kann die BallonTips aber auch abschalten. Dazu ändert man in der Registry unter:
> 
> * HKEY_CURRENT_USER / Software / Microsoft / Windows / CurrentVersion / Explorer / Advanced
> ...



colle triks
Ich hab ein kleines büchlein  *   Computer bild  "Die besten Windows-XP-Tricks"*
da steht genau das gleiche drin  
aber mit einem tip habe ich ein problem      blasen deaktivieren  
ich hab kein enableBalloontips   da gibts nur      ""StartButtonBalloonTip""
und der wert steht auf 2.
was soll ich machen           den Eintrag selber erstellen??


----------



## BunGEe (29. November 2005)

*AW: Windoof XP BOOST! FAQ*

OMG wenn ich die (meisten) "BOOST-Tipps" hier lese. Autsch 


			
				IXS am 23.11.2005 10:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber XP Boosten kann man effektiv nur mit schnelleren Festplatten und mehr als genügend Arbeitsspeicher, in Form von echten RAM. Alles andere hat eher was mit Homöopathie zu tun (siehe Bericht der c't).
> 
> Es ist auch nunmal so, dass man die DLLs meistens durch ein Programm, welches man nutzt, installiert. Entfernt man sie , läuft das Programm nicht mehr, oder die entsprechende DLL wird beim nächsten Programmstart neu aktiviert.


Full ack, die meisten Tipps sind ja schön und gut, nur bringen sie rein gar nix.


----------



## turbodrink (29. November 2005)

turbodrink am 29.11.2005 23:21 schrieb:
			
		

> > *Blasen deaktivieren*
> > Auf alle möglichen Dinge macht Windows XP durch Sprechblasen aus der Taskleiste aufmerksam. Was zu Anfang noch sehr informativ erscheint, kann sehr schnell nerven. Man kann die BallonTips aber auch abschalten. Dazu ändert man in der Registry unter:
> >
> > * HKEY_CURRENT_USER / Software / Microsoft / Windows / CurrentVersion / Explorer / Advanced
> ...



doch sie bringen was
ich bin der lebende beweis
nur bei einem auf übelste weise voll optimiertes system bring es nichts(weil es ja schon optimiert ist  )

und kann einer mir das beantworten was hier in meinem beitrag steht


----------



## ShadowWareZ (30. November 2005)

turbodrink am 29.11.2005 23:21 schrieb:
			
		

> colle triks
> aber mit einem tip habe ich ein problem      blasen deaktivieren
> ich hab kein enableBalloontips   da gibts nur      ""StartButtonBalloonTip""
> und der wert steht auf 2.
> was soll ich machen           den Eintrag selber erstellen??



Damit gehts auch. Bei dieser Option heißen die Einträge folgendermaßen:
0 = Tooltips deaktivieren
1 = Tooltips aktivieren
2 = Erweitere Tooltips

heißt soviel wie: Wert auf null setzen um alle Ballontipps zu deaktivieren!

Und an die die meinen das die Tipps nichts bringen: 
Wenn man ein System schon bis zum GetNo gepusht hat ist es klar das die Tipps einem nich weiterhelfen! Die sollen die Leistung des Systems auch nich tunen bis es nach Strom fleht, sondern lediglich ungenutzte und ungeliebte Leistungsbremsen aushebeln. In Zukunft wäre ich stark an einer Begründung für diese Behauptungen interessiert.

GreetZ WareZ


----------



## turbodrink (30. November 2005)

ShadowWareZ am 30.11.2005 20:05 schrieb:
			
		

> turbodrink am 29.11.2005 23:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




cool danke
hier ist noch was:





> *Auslagern des Kernels verhindern*
> XP geht auf Nummer sicher und lagert seine Schaltzentrale, das so genannte *Kernel*, auf die festplatte aus. Die folge: Der computer wird ausgebremst, weil der zugriffauf das ausgelagerte Kernel mehr Zeit kostet.
> Bei mehr als 128mb speicher ist es sinn los.
> so kann man das verhindern:
> ...


----------



## BunGEe (30. November 2005)

ShadowWareZ am 30.11.2005 20:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Und an die die meinen das die Tipps nichts bringen:
> Wenn man ein System schon bis zum GetNo gepusht hat ist es klar das die Tipps einem nich weiterhelfen! Die sollen die Leistung des Systems auch nich tunen bis es nach Strom fleht, sondern lediglich ungenutzte und ungeliebte Leistungsbremsen aushebeln. In Zukunft wäre ich stark an einer Begründung für diese Behauptungen interessiert.
> 
> GreetZ WareZ


Das hat nix mit einem gepushtem System zu tun. Schau dir doch mal den verlinkten Artikel an. Oder die c't Ausgabe 17/05. Ein Teil dieses Artikels ist hier verfügbar, ist aber leider nur die Einleitung.


----------



## ShadowWareZ (1. Dezember 2005)

BunGEe am 30.11.2005 22:42 schrieb:
			
		

> ShadowWareZ am 30.11.2005 20:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die schreiben das einige Sachen nix bringen. Aber bei vielen Sachen les ich: "gefährden das System..."
Das muss jeder mit sich selber vereinbaren können. Wenn jemand Windoof schneller runterfahren und starten will, und dabei die Fehlerfreiheit seines Systems riskiert ist es sein Bier. Trotzdem fährt der Rechner schneller runter und hoch, was ich durchaus als Optimierung zählen würde!
Hat auch nirgends einer geschrieben das die Tipps fehlerfrei sin, die meisten sind einfach nur zur Systemoptimierung bzw. vielmehr zur beschleunigung gedacht. Und da funktioniert es....
Wenn c't der Meinung ist die Tipps gefährden das System is das deren Bier, in diesem Fall für mich völlig egal, weil ich Tipps zur Geschwindigkeit, nich zur Stabilisierung gegeben hab.

GreetZ WareZ

P.S.: Ich hab das Gefühl meinen Rechner beschleunigt zu haben, und trotz allem eine hinreichende Stabilität zu haben.


----------



## Hikaru (10. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Windoof XP BOOST! FAQ*



			
				ShadowWareZ am 12.11.2005 18:57 schrieb:
			
		

> > *Windows entschlacken*
> > Wenn sie das Gefühl haben das Windows von Tag zu Tag langsamer wird verpassen sie ihm doch mal eine Wurmkur! Mit dem Tool jv16 PowerTools 2005 v. 1.5.1.311 ist das auch für unerfahrene Anwender kein Problem. Die Utility-Sammlung JV16 PowerTools entfernt alles, was nicht gebraucht wird und beschleunigt somit Ihr System wieder. Dabei besteht das Programm im Wesentlichen aus zwei Teilen. Das Registry-Tool bereinigt die Registry und entfernt vollautomatisch überflüssige Einträge. Das Datei-Tool durchforstet Ihre Laufwerke nach temporären und doppelten Dateien und entfernt diese. Weiterhin übernimmt es noch die Funktion, ungültige Verknüpfungen zu löschen. Desweiteren bietet das Programm noch ein Temp File-, ein LAN- und ein BackUp-Tool. Alles in allem ein sehr gutes Tool. Die Sprache kann im Menüpunkt "Preferences" unter "Language" geändert werden.
> > Hier gehts zum Download


Ich möchte gerne meine Windows Registry entschlacken hab bis jetzt den HD Cleaner dafür benützt und frage mich aber jetzt ob es nicht besser wäre auf das von dir genannte Tool umzusteigen.

Frage ist das Tool noch aktuell oder gibt es in der zwischenzeit bessers?


----------



## ShadowWareZ (11. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Windoof XP BOOST! FAQ*



			
				Hikaru am 10.12.2005 02:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich möchte gerne meine Windows Registry entschlacken hab bis jetzt den HD Cleaner dafür benützt und frage mich aber jetzt ob es nicht besser wäre auf das von dir genannte Tool umzusteigen.
> 
> Frage ist das Tool noch aktuell oder gibt es in der zwischenzeit bessers?


Hab mich jetz ma n' wenig umgesehen, und die Version 1.5.1.311und 1.5.1.307 sind die, welche am häufigsten zum Download angeboten werden. Ne aktuellere als die 1.5.1.311 hab ich nicht gefunden!
Kann das Tool nur empfehlen, is für den Umfang den es bietet relativ übersichtlich gehalten!


----------



## Yikrazuul (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Windoof XP BOOST! FAQ*

Achtung:

BootVis wird doch nicht mehr von Microsoft unterstützt, da es das System auch verlangsamen kann bzw. zum Crashen bringt.

Ist zwar ne gute Idee mit dieser Tippsammlung, aber es gibt leider viele Sachen, die a) gar nichts bringen (Mythen und Märchen) b) die Systemstabilität leider beeinträchtigen können.

Und was in Computerbild steht, ist doch für den Ar+++.

Nix für Ungut.

P.S.: 





> Wenn sie das Gefühl haben das Windows von Tag zu Tag langsamer wird verpassen sie ihm doch mal eine Wurmkur! Mit dem Tool jv16 PowerTools 2005 v. 1.5.1.311 ist das auch für unerfahrene Anwender kein Problem. Die Utility-Sammlung JV16 PowerTools entfernt alles, was nicht gebraucht wird und beschleunigt somit Ihr System wieder. [...]




Jounis Power Tools 2005 ist seit langem KEINE Freeware mehr (30-Tage Trail mit eingschr. Funtionen). Wer's will, muss blechen, und für unverschämte 30$ kann man sich gleich Tools a lá TweakXP, TuneUpUtilities,.... kaufen...bzw. div. Freeware-Tools runterladen.


----------



## ShadowWareZ (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Windoof XP BOOST! FAQ*



			
				Yikrazuul am 12.01.2006 18:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Achtung:
> 
> BootVis wird doch nicht mehr von Microsoft unterstützt, da es das System auch verlangsamen kann bzw. zum Crashen bringt.
> 
> ...



Ich kann mich nicht entsinnen auch nur ein einziges mal von JV16 PowerTools 2005 gesprochen zu haben!


----------



## mue2006 (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: Windoof XP BOOST! FAQ*

Hallo
ganz besonders zu empfehlen ist die Seite www.windows-tweaks.info, da sie sich nicht nur mit Windows XP sondern auch mit anderen Windowsversionen beschäftigt. Auf dieser Seite sind alle wichtigen und relevanten Tipps zusammengefasst.

MfG
mue


----------



## SiSBulle (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: Windoof XP BOOST! FAQ*

Ein paar der oben aufgeführten Einstellungen im Windows kann man auch bequem mit XP AntiSpy per Häckchensetzen einstellen.
(Schnelles Herunterfahren, Balloontips deaktiviren, usw.)
Aber aufgepasst, an ein paar Häckchen sind standardmässig gesetzt, es lohnt sich also, wenn man sich jeden Punkt durchliest.


----------



## maxi2290 (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: Windoof XP BOOST! FAQ*

nohc n Tipp, die Auslagerungsdatein einfach auf eine seperate Partition verlegen, dadruch geht das Befragmentieren von der Betriebsystempartition schneller und der Rechner bootet schneller 

edit: könnte ja auch noch mal schreiben wie^^:

Systemsteuerung-> System -> Erweitert -> Systemleisung [Einstellungen] ->
Erweitert -> Virtueller Arbeitsspeicher [Ändern]......
naja und dann müsst ihr festlegen wo die Ausl.Dat. hin sollen, aber nicht vergessen die auf der Betriebsystempartition weg zu nehmen


----------



## IXS (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: Windoof XP BOOST! FAQ*



			
				maxi2290 am 04.07.2006 15:24 schrieb:
			
		

> nohc n Tipp, die Auslagerungsdatein einfach auf eine seperate Partition verlegen, dadruch geht das Befragmentieren von der Betriebsystempartition schneller und der Rechner bootet schneller
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fanaticcube2 (9. August 2006)

BunGEe am 30.11.2005 22:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Das hat nix mit einem gepushtem System zu tun. Schau dir doch mal den verlinkten Artikel an. Oder die c't Ausgabe 17/05. Ein Teil dieses Artikels ist hier verfügbar, ist aber leider nur die Einleitung.





			
				c't schrieb:
			
		

> Der Tipp zum Beschleunigen von Windows lautet folglich ganz banal: *Beenden Sie alle gerade nicht benötigten Programme.*



Leute, wenn ich bei Freunden sehe, wie viele Programme die im Tray haben, da brauch sich keiner wundern dass halb Deutschland jammert, das XP langsam ist. 
Ich bin ebenfalls ein Freund von Programme wie XP Antispy und TuneUpUtilities aber wenn das mit den Programmen im Hintergrund nicht klar ist bringen die Tips alle kaum Performancesteigerung.
Die müssen einfach raus aus dem RAM. Programmstart bei Systemstart deaktivieren hilft doch oft schon.


----------



## Greaser (23. November 2006)

*AW: Windoof XP BOOST!*

Habe XP SP2 auf zwei Rechnern laufen. Nach einem erforderlichen Formatieren und der XP-Neuinstallation auf dem älteren PC  fiel mir auf, dass hier der Startvorgang viel flotter war... der AMD 1800+ mit dem älteren XP überholte so plötzlich den 3700+. Nur zwei Ladebalken unterm XP-Logo, statt fünf .Ich hab mich dann mal etwas schlauer gemacht. Eine ganz einfache Lösung: Bestimmte Anwendungen, die sich inzwischen allgemein als Standard durchgesetzt haben - etwa auf jeder Heft-CD zu finden sind - sind oft viel zu aufgeblasen und machen sich auch gern im Autostart bei. So habe ich beispielsweise inzwischen einen sehr beliebten PDF-Reader gegen ein Freeware-Tool ausgetauscht, das ohne Installation direkt von Desktop oder Festplatte gestartet werden kann - und sich auch schneller öffnet. Dicke Bremsen beim Boot-Vorgang sind auch intensive Office-Programme - gerade die Bereitstellung von Schriften dauert... da mein PC aber nicht als Schreibmaschine dient, begnüge ich mich einfach mit Wordpad...

Beste Grüße, Greaser


----------



## c7eaver (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Windoof XP BOOST!*

Hi Leute, 
als bereits langjähriger Abonnent der PCGH freut's mich sehr nun auch virtuell der PCGH-Gemeinde anzugehören....   

Zum Thema:
@ShadowWarez:
Find deine Initiative für diesen Thread sehr gut... Gibt jede Menge Leute, die genau nach diesem Thema suchen....
Zum k...... find ich's mal wieder dass auch zu diesem Thema die "Miesemachbrüder" wieder in die Suppe spucken wollen... 
Dazu nur folgendes:
1. Das System zu "tunen" tut niemandem weh.
2. Dieser Thread war sicher nicht als Diskussion über Sinn oder Unsinn des Tunens gedacht... sondern als Compendium.
3. Locker bleiben.... ihr erzählt doch auch nem Porschefahrer nicht, dass sein Spoiler den Wagen insgesamt nur gering bis gar nicht beschleunigen wird, richtig? Denke das weiß er...., und montiert ihn trotzdem...

Genug gesülzt.... bin ja gleich auch nicht mehr besser als unsere Miesepeter...
 

Hier mein Beitrag zum Thema:
Bestes Tool:
I. CCleaner (Räumt HDD und Registry zuverlässig und problemlos auf!)   
II. Programme beschleunigen
Unter Windows XP kann man einzelnen Programmen eine höhere Priorität zuordnen und sie auf diese Weise teilweise enorm beschleunigen. Dies kann zum einen manuell geschehen indem man mit "Strg"+"Att"+"Entf" den Taskmanager aufruft und dort über die Registerkarte "Prozesse" mit der rechten Maustaste auf das entsprechende Programm klickt und dann über "Priorität festlegen" den Programm eine höhere Priorität zuordnet. Zum anderen kann man den Aufruf der Programme ändern um sie schon vom Start an mit einer höheren Priorität starten zu lassen. Dazu legt man sich eine Batch-Datei mit folgendem Inhalt an:
Echo off
Start /<priority class> <path><filename> 
Am Beispiel des Notepad-Programms sieht das dann so aus:
Echo off
Start /high c:\windows\notepad.exe

III. Geschwindigkeitsgewinn durch deaktivierte Datenkompression
Windows XP setzt bereits bei der Installation ohne Nachfrage oder alternative Auswahl das unter NTFS neue Feature "Datenkompression" ein. Das bedeutet, daß bestimmte Bereiche der Systempartition (diejenige auf der das Betriebssystem installiert wird) bereits direkt nach der Installation komprimiert sind. Das Defragmentierungsprogramm von O&O zeigt diese Bereiche sehr schön in blauer Farbe an. Daten und Ordner, die komprimiert sind, müssen aber bei Bedarf zunächst dynamisch dekomprimiert werden. Dieser Vorgang kostet Rechenzeit - besonders dann, wenn es sich um Systemdateien handelt. Dieses Handicap ist besonders auf langsameren Systemen spürbar. Wer etwas zusätzlichen Festplattenspeicher opfern kann der sollte diese Komprimierung abschalten:
1.	Alle Ordner und Dateien unter C: markieren ("Bearbeiten"-> "Alles markieren") 
2.	Jetzt einen Rechtsklick auf einen beliebigen Ordner/Dateie ausführen und ganz unten auf "Eigenschaften" klicken. Im unteren Bereich die Schaltfläche "Erweitert" anklicken. 
3.	Wiederum im unteren Bereich befindet sich die Option "Inhalt komprimieren, um Speicherplatz zu sparen". Das Kästchen davor müßte schattiert sein und ein Häkchen enthalten. Das Häkchen zeigt an, dass bereits Ordner und Dateien der markierten Objekte komprimiert sind. Die Schattierung macht jedoch deutlich, daß es sich dabei nicht um alle Ordner/Unterordner und/oder Dateien handelt, sondern nur um einen Teil. 
4.	Man entfernt nun das Häkchen um alle Dateien, die komprimiert sind, zu dekomprimieren und bestätigt nun unten mit "Ok". 
5.	Nachdem man unten in der noch offenen Registerkarte ("Eigenschaften von....") erneut die OK-Taste gedrückt hat, erscheint eine neue Box, in der die Option "Änderungen nur für die markierten Objekte übernehmen" aktiviert ist. Dies ändert man aber auf den unteren Wert "Änderungen für die markierten Objekte, Unterordner und Dateien übernehmen", damit auch sämtliche tiefer in den jeweiligen Ordnern liegenden Dateien erfaßt und dekomprimiert werden. 
Höchstwahrscheinlich werden zwischendurch auch ein paar Fehlermeldungen auftauchen, in denen mitgeteilt wird, daß bestimmte Dateien/Ordner nicht im laufenden Betrieb dekomprimiert werden können, was man dann ignoriert bzw. übergeht.

IV. RAM besser ausnutzen
Windows XP verwendet gerne die Auslagerungsdatei, obwohl manchmal noch genügend RAM zur Verfügung stünde. Mit einem Eintrag in der "system.ini" kann man XP dazu zwingen zuerst allen verfügbaren RAM auszunutzen. Dazu trägt man in der "system.ini" unter dem Zweig [386Enh] folgende Zeile ein:
ConservativeSwapfileUsage=1


Mehr kommt nach.....


----------



## Doctor-Mabuse (9. März 2007)

*AW: Windoof XP BOOST!*

Hallo Allerseits!   
Hab viel gelesen und auch einge Tipps durchgeführt.Aber mein Sythem bootete schneller vor dem Formatieren als jetzt   Im Autostart sind auch nicht mehr Programme als vorher drin.Irgendwas läuft da noch nicht ganz rund,aber was????   
Sythem : XP 3200+,2 GB Ram,Asrock K7S41(Biosversion 1,90)
Hat jemand nen kleinen Tip?
Mein Sythem bootete vor dem formatieren ca. 20 sec schneller alls jetzt bzw. sobald der Desktop erscheint dauert es noch ca. 10-15 sec bis da mal ein Symbol erscheint.Vorher war das Botten in ca. 10 sec. abgeschossen. *grumpf*
Registry ist aufgeräumt daran sollte es nicht liegen.
Hülfe ach Hülfe .........


----------



## c7eaver (18. März 2007)

*AW: Windoof XP BOOST!*



			
				Doctor-Mabuse am 09.03.2007 18:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Allerseits!
> Hab viel gelesen und auch einge Tipps durchgeführt.Aber mein Sythem bootete schneller vor dem Formatieren als jetzt   Im Autostart sind auch nicht mehr Programme als vorher drin.Irgendwas läuft da noch nicht ganz rund,aber was????
> Sythem : XP 3200+,2 GB Ram,Asrock K7S41(Biosversion 1,90)
> Hat jemand nen kleinen Tip?
> ...



.... wie du dir ja denken kannst ist es nicht ganz einfach dir jetzt hier pauschal zu sagen, wie du die Bootverzögerung ausgelöst hast.... 
ABER:   
Oben genannte Tipps sind nicht ausschliesslich zuträglich für die BOOT-Performance, sondern meist für die System-Gesamt-Performance!!!

Eigene Meinung: 
Wenn ich durch 10 Sekunden längeres booten ein schnelleres System vor mir habe, nehm ich das gern in kauf!!!


----------



## Doctor-Mabuse (25. März 2007)

*AW: Windoof XP BOOST!*



			
				c7eaver am 18.03.2007 23:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Doctor-Mabuse am 09.03.2007 18:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn es nur 10 sec. mehr wären wäre ich ja noch zufrieden und froh darüber. Aber in meinem Fall,ich hab es gemessen;vom Knopf drücken des Rechners bis zum kompletten hochfahren des selbigen dauert es ca. 1,25 Minuten.Das war früher in weniger als der hälfte der Zeit erledigt.


----------



## ShadowWareZ (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Windoof XP BOOST!*



			
				c7eaver am 26.02.2007 21:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Find deine Initiative für diesen Thread sehr gut... Gibt jede Menge Leute, die genau nach diesem Thema suchen....


Besser spät als nie: Danke fein!


----------



## chiefie (4. September 2007)

*AW: Windoof XP BOOST!*

Hier gibts auch was feines zu dem Thema:

http://www.derfisch.de/tuneup-wundermittel-oder-placebo.html

Und links auf der Seite gibts noch mehr Artikel dazu. Der Autor scheint dieselben täglichen Probleme mit zerbastelten PCs zu haben wie ich.  

Chiefie


----------



## byaliar (13. November 2007)

*AW: Windoof XP BOOST!*

nun zum herren doktor mabuse  es heisst defragmnentieren und nicht formatieren dann wär ja dein system neuinstalliert und meist schneller.
mein sytem bootet ungefähr bis zum desktop vor der software 10sec aber die software im autostart braucht lange insbesondere norton int secur.. aber dann noch mal 10 seckunden mal vieleicht 15 aber dann gehts 
lange wartezeiten hab ich sowiso nicht gern
im meinen autostart sind nur das verbotende symbol nvidia info tool lautstärke regler sb xfi starter msn und wenn der neue 169 whql da ist nhancer und zuletzt norton.ohne norton gesammt ungefähr10 sek
dann dauert es auch lang 
ausser ich hab zuvohr ein anderes betriebsystem laufen lassen dann dauerts bis windows den ram geladen hat
im übrigen s3 kein schlafzustand oder genannt s4


----------



## Goddess (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Windoof XP BOOST!*



			
				ShadowWareZ am 10.11.2005 23:56 schrieb:
			
		

> > *Prefetch optimieren*


Vor diesem Hinweis, speziell dem Eintrag SuperPrefetch, möchte ich warnen. Es kann dabei, nach einem Reboot, zu extrem langsamem Windows Start und Bluescreen führen. Falls das passieren sollte, sollte ein Neustart im abgesicherten Modus weiterhin möglich sein, um den Eintrag wieder aus der Registry zu löschen.


----------

